# Figuring out the floor strength for a large aquarium?



## jilly (Mar 23, 2008)

My biggest tank right now is a 20 gallon, set on an old, sturdy bureau. I'm looking to move to a 75 gallon or larger tank.. I was reading some of the weights on larger tanks, filled, and they can be about 600 pounds or so! (yikes!)
How can I tell if a floor is gonig to hold it with no problems? I live an an older house that I am renting, built back in the 30's.. I could put it in the basement, but I really would prefer it in the living room so I can see it more! Any hints/ideas/horror stories?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

termite inspection.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

it will hold........ there is another thread on this. so unless you have termites. it will hold......


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Solid base cabinet to spread out the weight. If the stand has little feet, put a board under it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Weight distribution is the key. Put something under the tank that will spread it's weight out evenly, like a sheet of plywood. That isn't an absolute fix, and certainly won't help much if the floor creaks in that spot when you step on it, but it's a big help.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Look in your basement. Try to keep the tank close to a support column or a heavy iron or thick wood beam. You most likely won't have a problem in an older home because builders used better quality wood back then and lots of brick or concrete floor support columns. Definitely check for termites too.


----------

